# help with stretch marks!!



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

just finished a course of test/tren and ive got some very noticeable stretch marks under my arm erea and onto my chest, one side seems a lot worse than the other, there fcukin horrible, is there anything i could do or get to sort this out??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dont think you can get rid , but next time on cycle make sure you stay hydrated and use moisturiser. They will fade with time though.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

not much you can do with them mate.i have them as do 99.9% of people who use aas


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

stay big so they are permanently stretched nothing worse than saggy wrinckled stretch marks


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Does that "bio oil" stuff do anything for stretch marks?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Does that "bio oil" stuff do anything for stretch marks?


nah mate not on the mine any way.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Does that "bio oil" stuff do anything for stretch marks?


It will take the redness out of them thats about it. Think of them as trophies


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Does that "bio oil" stuff do anything for stretch marks?


If you use it before you stretch it should prevent you getting them


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> If you use it before you stretch it should prevent you getting them


My fvcking legs grew 4" yesterday and I didn't get a single mark! :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> My fvcking legs grew 4" yesterday and I didn't get a single mark! :lol:


Thoses Viking genes and probably the fact you had a load of loose saggy skin to fill


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

If you want me to be honest then here it is.. Stretch marks will fade to white after a few months, its is hormonal note due to anything else , some people male and female get them others dont. The likes of a topical oil such as bio oil may help improve the skins ability to be more flexible but they wont reduce the probability to get stretch marks.Warm the body before exercise well and they tend not to be so wide, I see people regularly with these, its more a genetic issue than an exercise one I am afraid.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Nothing can stop or get rid of them, but you can help minimise them by using a moisturiser and I also use Lutein (20mg ED) as there is an article on dats board stating that it helps with skin elasticity, up to 20% increase iirc.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I heard people saying that going to the sunbed really helps and makes stretch marks less noticeable. Can anyone back this up?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

A tanned body with stretch marks looks better than a pasty body with stretch marks, but thb when I have a tan my stretch marks stand out more, meh, least of my worries!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fat said:


> I heard people saying that going to the sunbed really helps and makes stretch marks less noticeable. Can anyone back this up?


Mine were really noticable but no where near as bad when fully tanned and using sunbeds


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Mine were really noticable but no where near as bad when fully tanned and using sunbeds


Lucky you, mine get worse with a tan, looks like someone took a stanley knife and stabbed my lower back to pieces!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

mine look as if ive been stabbed a few times, only see them when i raise my arms also one side seems worse than the other, my worry is when i do more cycles in the future that there going to get a lot worse, real turn off for women, dont really care in that sense because i have a girlfriend but i dont want her telling me what she thinks of them!!


----------



## ToddCMUK (Dec 24, 2011)

Cicaplast (from La Roche) is very good for stretch marks our callus/scar. I did work for my friend never used myself just told me my friend about... next week i have to get some of it... you have to use 3-5 months to see real difference.


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Does that "bio oil" stuff do anything for stretch marks?


Biotherm got a product for stretchmarks. cant remember what its called. It takes the redness away very quickly. Look it up on ebay. Seen some there


----------



## purepunjab (Jan 3, 2012)

i've tried bio oil for three months on my arms.

if your stretch marks have been there for a while, the results are very minimal.

If your strech marks are still red it helps but expect to use it frequently for a good couple of months.

I just give up now, going to see a dermatologist for laser removal. I think this is the best option intead of pouring money into products depending on how long u've had them.


----------



## sassysian (Jan 15, 2012)

I have spent the last 10 years trying anything and everything to get rid of the stretch marks I got with my first pregnancy on my stomach and hips, finally last year the Harley Medical Group announced a new laser called a fractional laser that reduces stretch marks by approx 75%. This was good enough for me!

So today I had my first treatment, it wasn't exactly pain free, or cheap! But I know 2 other girls that have had it done and the results were brilliant. 5 hours later & I don't look too hot! But apparently it takes a few days for the redness & swelling to go down. I will need 3 more treatments 6 weeks apart at a grand total of £1350! Oh, the only bad thing is you MUST NOT use sunbeds or go in the sun at all over the course of the treatments, so winter time better to have it done!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

sassysian said:


> I have spent the last 10 years trying anything and everything to get rid of the stretch marks I got with my first pregnancy on my stomach and hips, finally last year the Harley Medical Group announced a new laser called a fractional laser that reduces stretch marks by approx 75%. This was good enough for me!
> 
> So today I had my first treatment, it wasn't exactly pain free, or cheap! But I know 2 other girls that have had it done and the results were brilliant. 5 hours later & I don't look too hot! But apparently it takes a few days for the redness & swelling to go down. I will need 3 more treatments 6 weeks apart at a grand total of £1350! Oh, the only bad thing is you MUST NOT use sunbeds or go in the sun at all over the course of the treatments, so winter time better to have it done!


i think ill live with them rather than pay out that kind of money.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Strechmarks mean you're bigger than the average man, wear them with pride. At least you're not around your guts like some fat lazy cnuts. They will start turning white in time to come.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> Strechmarks mean you're bigger than the average man, wear them with pride. At least you're not around your guts like some fat lazy cnuts. They will start turning white in time to come.


bigger than the average man, when you put it that way it doesnt seem all that bad now :thumbup1:


----------



## purepunjab (Jan 3, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> Strechmarks mean you're bigger than the average man, wear them with pride. At least you're not around your guts like some fat lazy cnuts. They will start turning white in time to come.


you're right, it doesnt seem all that bad in this context but when you have brown skin tone...it just plain sucks.

I don't mind the ones near my shoulders and such but the arms are a little more noticeable.

Read so much about fractional laser, will give it a shot but even here in Canada it's really expensive.


----------

